# Walmart Black Friday Sale



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Was checking out the site for the sales.....

They don't post everything, as some super hot deals are supposed to come out on Thanksgiving Day for Black Friday.

They do list a 42" Plasma screen TV for under $1k...

Walmart Black Friday ads.......

Steve


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Is it really that time of year already









Happy shopping everyone, I'll be at home watching tv









Bill.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> They do list a 42" Plasma screen TV for under $1k...
> Walmart Black Friday ads.......
> Steve


Watch for panasonc prices falling. 42 hd plasma for around 1200.00 and the 50 around 2000.00. The prices could go lower due to panasonic dropping map for the 3 days after thanksgiving. Panasonic is going to be a better tv than a ILO or a Vizio. I would not be shocked to see the panasonic 42 at around 999.00 before the week end is over.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

sleecjr said:


> They do list a 42" Plasma screen TV for under $1k...
> Walmart Black Friday ads.......
> Steve


Watch for panasonc prices falling. 42 hd plasma for around 1200.00 and the 50 around 2000.00. The prices could go lower due to panasonic dropping map for the 3 days after thanksgiving. Panasonic is going to be a better tv than a ILO or a Vizio. I would not be shocked to see the panasonic 42 at around 999.00 before the week end is over.








[/quote]
How is the rating for the Sanyo 42" Plasma that is listed?

this is the one that will be for Black Friday

Steve


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> They do list a 42" Plasma screen TV for under $1k...
> Walmart Black Friday ads.......
> Steve


Watch for panasonc prices falling. 42 hd plasma for around 1200.00 and the 50 around 2000.00. The prices could go lower due to panasonic dropping map for the 3 days after thanksgiving. Panasonic is going to be a better tv than a ILO or a Vizio. I would not be shocked to see the panasonic 42 at around 999.00 before the week end is over.








[/quote]
How is the rating for the Sanyo 42" Plasma that is listed?

this is the one that will be for Black Friday

Steve
[/quote]

I dont know much about sanyo. I did look at specs and it only has 1 hdmi. The panasonic walmart and the discount clubs sell is the same, It is a stripped down model. You should be able to purchas the TH42PX60U for the same price and it has 2 hdmi. This could come in handy later with hd dvd or blue ray dvd.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> Was checking out the site for the sales.....
> 
> They don't post everything, as some super hot deals are supposed to come out on Thanksgiving Day for Black Friday.
> 
> ...


I looked at the Plasma and it is only a 720p so it is a low end TV, not enough resolution for me. I doubt that anyone would have a real chance of getting one, I'd bet there are only a few scattered around all the Walmart stores. Walmart is a lot like Home depot, you can't get anyone to help you.


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Went to this last year at our local WalMart. It was a nightmare, lemme tell you.

Went to get a GameBoy Advance for my son. They only had three at the sale price of $69. They sold out by 5:15am. But, they had several of the same thing at the regular price of $99. Most of it is a bait and switch scam, in my opinion.

If you think they are going to have 100 of those plasma TVs at $1G, you're fooling yourself. Each store will be lucky to have 2 or 3 max at the sale price.

Needless to say I was disappointed. So I went to GameSpot in the mall and got a used GameBoy for my son. Six months later he's lost it. Goodbye, $75. Oh well....


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

I did the 4:00AM thing with my wife last year. Best Buy had a nice color tv/radio combo that operated on 12v. We thought it was the perfect gift for my SIL who is a truck driver. Price was $35.00

We fought the lines, the crowd. We got the tv and THEN stood in line for 1 hour to check out.

I don't think I could get my wife near any shopping area on Friday. Probably a good thing since we are going camping!

Dan


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

shake1969 said:


> I looked at the Plasma and it is only a 720p so it is a low end TV, not enough resolution for me.


 Will that resolution really make a difference if I am viewing DirecTV that is not High Def??

So far, I am not exactly a television guru or fanatic....so I probably wouldn't notice the difference anyway.

I am just looking to get rid of the bulkiness of a regular tube TV in that screen size.

Steve


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

I don't shop anywhere on Black Friday.

I don't like the crowds,







and don't want to be in them.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Sounds like a great time to go camping instead!

Yeah... That's the ticket! Maybe a nice cozy spot along the Oregon coast. Do a little storm watching... eat a little fresh Dungeness Crab... Yeah, that's it!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Sounds like a great time to go camping instead!
> 
> Yeah... That's the ticket! Maybe a nice cozy spot along the Oregon coast. Do a little storm watching... eat a little fresh Dungeness Crab... Yeah, that's it!
> 
> ...


 Keep it up Doug! You know we have already given our TT's the winter pink kiss of death! The New England contingent is going to come pay you a visit!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Sounds like a great time to go camping instead!
> 
> Yeah... That's the ticket! Maybe a nice cozy spot along the Oregon coast. Do a little storm watching... eat a little fresh Dungeness Crab... Yeah, that's it!
> 
> ...


What time can I show up at your house on Sunday to get some of your "extra" fresh Dungeness Crab? That stuff is great...especially straight out of the ocean.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

The day after Thanksgiving is suppose to be "THE" shopping day of the Christmas season. Many families, with family visiting from out of town, hit the malls and shopping centers early for the expected sales and good selections of merchandise. I am glad they enjoy the tradition. I tend to lay around that day with a full stomach, and wait till 24 Dec to shop, when the selections are not as many and it don't take as long to decide and get back home.







Just my $.02 worth

*OTHER BLACK FRIDAY SHOPPING*


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

This is what I got from Circuit City on Friday.... $450 w/ free 92" screen & sub woofer!!

projector

Can't wait to take it on a Outback trip.

Will


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Very cool Will!









InFocus also has a 480P projector (IN72)/screen package they are closing out for about the same price ($599). Available at most of the big box stores. Does not include built in DVD or audio, but offers superb performance.

I was all ready to jump myself, until I saw the replacement (IN74EX). $1,699 with a screen, but Hi-Def (1024x576). Either one is a super deal for those interested in front projectors.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Circuit City didn't have the screens in the store







, get that with the mail in rebate,but the picture on the wall is great.

So far we are please with the picture, my 3 year old son really enjoyed watching "Cars" on it !!

Will


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Well along these lines, I bought myself a Christmas present at Home Depot on Sunday. They had their Rigid 24 volt cordless combo pac, including 1/2" hammer dril, 6 1/2" circular saw, reciprocating saw, flashlight, charger, carrying bag, LITHIUM-ION batteries and a lifetime warranty that includes FREE battery replacement for $399.

Now I don'rt have to worry about what type screw-driver bit to use, I can just hammer the suckers in.









Regards, Glenn


----------

